# Where do you travel?



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Do you travel domestically (within your own country) or internationally (outside of your country)?


btw, I made a mistake in the poll, it should say "International only."


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Mostly outside... btw there's a whole travel section on SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=652


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Mostly outside... btw there's a whole travel section on SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=652


I didn't know this forum existed...Thanks.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Personly I do get around in the country, but I wouldn't call it a holyday - more a drinking weekend 

So when I'm on vacation it has to be in another country... but then again, Denmark ( Greenland and the Faroe Islands excluded ) is not a very big place


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

been to 30 different states...Canada a million times...Mexico, England, Belgium, Italy...that's it


----------



## Pavlo (Dec 28, 2004)

International Only


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

So far, almost all domestic. Someday more hopefully.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Usually domestic only but some time internationally (2 or 3 time at year)


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

I made a mistake in the poll, it should say "International only."


----------



## j4893k (Sep 30, 2005)

Both domestically and internanationally


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Friggin' everywhere, if I have the money.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

j4893k said:


> Both domestically and internanationally


:hahaha:


----------



## daveo18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Lucky to live in Hong Kong where The Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, China, Macau, Korea and even Japan are a short flight away. I'm from Australia originally so its a real novelty being able to be in another country (Singapore) in three hours... or Macau on the ferry in 45 minutes!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

id say both... my family loves to travel a lot.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

both! Domestic (China) and interntional


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

daveo18 said:


> Lucky to live in Hong Kong where The Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, China, Macau, Korea and even Japan are a short flight away. I'm from Australia originally so its a real novelty being able to be in another country (Singapore) in three hours... or Macau on the ferry in 45 minutes!


But it's still a long way from HK to Sydney you know what I mean


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Domestic: Mostly around the Prairies. Second by Atlantic Provinces.

International: Northern Midwest US mostly--- or New England and Alaska. Also some parts of Europe and Southern South America, particularly Baden-Wurttemburg and Bavaria, Germany. Hong Kong (Visited about 10 times because of the skyscrapers and the beautiful mountains there), also Australia and NZ (NZ looks beautiful, but it's very far from Canada)


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

both


----------



## kirby21 (Jan 21, 2006)

I travelled both locally and internationally though most of my travel plans are international in nature. It costs less travelling in other European cities than roaming around United Kingdom. Believe me, an Italian city travel cost only half of my budget when travelling in areas like Edinburgh and Glasgow in Scotland.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I do both, but mainly domestically. I havent left the US in 6 years, but before that, I almost solely travelled internationally. Hopefully Ill actually leave the country this summer if things go as planned


----------

